# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  My Newest pet Betta Macrostoma

## Leekelvin

Just got a Betta Macrostoma would like to share some picture of them.

----------


## spirit

they are still stress and quite skinny.... this one is captive bred f1 is it? or wildcaught one?

----------


## Leekelvin

Hi spirit,
ya the fish is still a bit stress, just in a new environment need some time for it to settle down. Is it a f1 i'm not sure got from C328, it should be a full grown fish and measure about 6cm. Thank you.

----------


## leeruisheng

From C328, then it should be wild from Indonesia. I do have a male from C328 but yours looks nicer than the male i have.

----------


## Leekelvin

Thank for the information, cause i did not ask the lady boss about it. Yours are also nice too, each have their own beauty. :Laughing:

----------


## spirit

caught at indonesia? i guess they are captive bred in indonesia.. 
the localities of macrostoma is brunei and malaysia.. never heard of indonesia..

6cm? it is quite small.. i think a semi-adult fish...
my 7 months juvenile can reach that size already... and 1 year old can reach 7.5cm...

and my wildcaught pair all +-9cm..

----------


## Jitticus

Potential looking pair there, Kelvin. 

Macrostoma do appear in supplier lists from Indonesia and since the boundaries between Kalimantan and Sarawak/Brunei are very close, it does make it possible for Indonesia to have access to wild caught macrostoma.

In fact, even 3 years back WC macrostoma have been readily available from Indonesian supply lists.

----------


## spirit

Jit, you are right.. they got the supply.. what i want to say is that, the fish locality is not there.. may be i cant put it in the nice words as you did.. haha.. 

hey bro, need me to help you carry anything back from SG to MY? i am going to SG next week by "public bus". So, if you want to get some "not heavy&not easy to die" things, i can help you to get ya..

----------


## Leekelvin

Hi Jitticus, hope they will spawn and thanks.

Hi spirit, thank for telling me, i did not know that they will grow so big. 
Do they have different type of macrostoma from brunei, malaysia and indonesia? My male seem to have 2 black strip on the body but i see others they don't have, sorry for asking new to B. macrostoma.

----------


## spirit

i think it is because of stress..

----------


## Jitticus

Spirit, thanks for the offer, I have nothing now. - sorry if this is out of topic, mods.

Kelvin, the two bars mean that the male is still subdominant compared to the female. It will go away in time, as his "masculinity" increases.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leekelvin

Just an updates after 2 months of keeping them.

----------


## Jitticus

Are you keeping them in cool temperatures? They look good.

----------


## Mudskipper

Oh! Ouch! Must resist the poison. Cannot buy anything until after my mom's visit or I will get castrated. But the more I look, the more I drool. *sigh*

----------


## marle

wow your male looks awesome. heard this species must be kept under lower temperatures else its more prone to diseases and breeding is harder at higher temperatures.

----------


## spirit

Jit, i have 2 pair brooding now.. one kept indoor and one kept outdoor.. So, i guess temperature is not a main issue.. a proper pair is needed... i have been changing the females for the past few months.. now, settled and brooding....
one brood for 3 weeks d.. one brood for one weeks... the 3 weeks one should be releasing soon...  :Smile:

----------


## Jitticus

Actually pairing is not as big a problem as temperature in my case. When you say outdoors, what sort of setting are you using, Felix? I wouldn't mind keeping them again if not for the fear of losing them to heat.

----------


## spirit

tank:2.5ft
plants:java fern and java moss and diftwoods.
soil and cemical: sera peat, thin layer of ADA soil, sera ph down
hiding place: pvc pipe.
water change: 10 percent every 2 weeks..
feeding: tetra bits

i still at kl, and the fish in johor.. so, the regular feeding and water change was done by my younger sister.. she have zero knowledge about fishes.. i will go back hometown twice a months.. everytime, i went back, i will pray for minimal casualty... haha... yup, i have lost a number of fishes... 
but, suprisingly, i found my mac are brooding.. which my sister didn't know, and still keep on feeding.. she told me the fish is sick.. don't want eat and keep hiding.. who knows.. the great news come.. they are brooding.. hahaha...


ya, i kept it at backyard which have no direct sunlight.

i think you cannot keep it at the place that you keep last time.. the place too hot, i think..
you keep indoor shoud be okay..

----------


## Chrisinator

Awesome betta!

----------


## Leekelvin

Thanks to all for the comments, I'm keeping them in a chiller tank and my feeding routine are atison betta pro once a day monday - friday and frozen Blood worm on saturday and fast on sunday.

----------


## freyster

wow very nice. It must have cost a bomb when you bought it at c328. Pump it more Soon can breed them.

----------


## jerrywll78

Hi...may i know C328 still got Mac there? How much they selling now?

----------


## Etenity

nice pair of Macrostoma  :Smile:  
Hope that they breed asap  :Smile:

----------


## Bettacloud

Nice wild betta!! I wonder where can i ever catch one in the wild.. Just like PokeMon. So fun and so nice! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## icesee

Big change after two months. Very nice betta  :Smile:

----------


## Gggold

Nice fishes

----------

